# Question: Differences between ETA & Miyota Pilot B



## KrauserII (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a long time lurker, first time post-er.

Question 1
Do the Miyota 8215 (Aachen) and ETA 2824-2 (Hanover) pilot watches use the same case?

I understand that the basic differences:
1. back (engraved steel vs. display) 
2. finish (sandblasted (?) vs. "matte")
3. engraving ("FL23883" on ETA)

Beyond these differences, is the case the same? An old thread suggested the lugs are not the same between the two. But I cannot discern any difference based on photos from users or the LACO website.

Question 2:
Are there any other differences besides what's readily available on the LACO website?

In particular:

1. are the hands the same? 
2. how about the lume (The site mentions 'Superluminova C3' for the ETA, but does not identify the Miyota's lume)? 
3. Is the dial the same (and yes, I understand that the Aacheron is logo'd and the Hanover is not)?

So far I've noted the following obvious differences:
1. crown
2. crystal (mineral vs sapphire)
3. strap material (calf vs. unspecified leather)
4. additional straps (miyota: brown, eta: black)

***

I just ordered the Miyota on Sunday, November 14, 2010 and am looking forward to seeing it in the [stainless steel] flesh!

I'll post back when I receive it. I've seen few posts on how long it takes to receive (2-3 weeks lead time was mentioned somewhere). I'll also try to post a video on Youtube when I receive it- I've only seen one Laco ETA video.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

KrauserII said:


> Hello all, I'm a long time lurker, first time post-er.


I don't think I'll ever get tired of reading that line! :-d Welcome to WUS and specifically the Official Laco Forum. :-!



KrauserII said:


> Do the Miyota 8215 (Aachen) and ETA 2824-2 (Hanover) pilot watches use the same case?


No they don't. It may not appear obvious at first glance but if you concentrate on the lugs you'll see there is actually a big difference between them. I invite you to search this forum for the difference between the Type 0 and Type 1 cases (you'll also find photos detailing those differences). Essentially, the lug on the ETA case is a very thin, bladed design that replicates the cases that were used for the original B-Uhrs in the 30s and 40s. The Miyota case has thicker, more pronounced lugs that reflect a more modern design.



KrauserII said:


> 1. are the hands the same?
> 2. how about the lume (The site mentions 'Superluminova C3' for the ETA, but does not identify the Miyota's lume)?
> 3. Is the dial the same (and yes, I understand that the Aacheron is logo'd and the Hanover is not)?



No. Take a closer look at the photos (either here in the NEW-Laco Pilot 42 thread or on Laco's website) and you'll see that the Miyota's hands are an older-style used by Laco whereas the ETA has the newly redeisigned hands.
I believe the lume on the Miyota is also C3 (there's a thread here that discusses that).
Not sure what you mean, however, other than the lack of script that you noted, they are quite similar in appearance.



KrauserII said:


> I just ordered the Miyota on Sunday, November 14, 2010 and am looking forward to seeing it in the [stainless steel] flesh!


Excellent! :-! And we'll look forward to reading your review.


----------



## KrauserII (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the very definitive answers and for the welcome to the forums, Uwe! I'll check out the lume and Type 0 vs Type 1 threads- I missed them during my random research.

Btw, I half-expected to get flamed for asking stupid questions since there's such a massive amount of knowledge in the forum- glad to see it didn't happen (yet)!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

KrauserII said:


> Btw, I half-expected to get flamed for asking stupid questions since there's such a massive amount of knowledge in the forum- glad to see it didn't happen (yet)!


Stupid questions? Not a chance. I was impressed by the amount of research you clearly put into making your decision. If you can't find those threads let me know and I'll have a look too.


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

My first laco is in the mail, hopefully I should be getting it soon.

I have a small army of 22mm straps and I'm hoping the Laco Miyota Type A has 22mm lugs. Can anyone confirm? If not, I'll go cry in my little corner.


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

heresiarh said:


> My first laco is in the mail, hopefully I should be getting it soon.
> 
> I have a small army of 22mm straps and I'm hoping the Laco Miyota Type A has 22mm lugs. Can anyone confirm? If not, I'll go cry in my little corner.


I had the same intent with my 22mm straps, but alas, the Laco Miyota 42mm Type A is indeed 20mm. That said, the standard brown leather strap is quite nice...but I opted to go NATO instead. Hope it helps.


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

That just hurts. I guess I'll have to buy a few 20mm straps. Where did you get your nato strap from?


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

heresiarh said:


> That just hurts. I guess I'll have to buy a few 20mm straps. Where did you get your nato strap from?


In the past, I've purchased Maratac NATO straps from both County Comm and Broadarrow. They are good quality, but I usually buy a few of them at once as the shipping cost is clearly higher than it should be. I would also check out Gnomon Watches out of Singapore since they don't list a shipping cost for straps, which are priced at about $15USD.


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

norcalguy said:


> In the past, I've purchased Maratac NATO straps from both County Comm and Broadarrow. They are good quality, but I usually buy a few of them at once as the shipping cost is clearly higher than it should be. I would also check out Gnomon Watches out of Singapore since they don't list a shipping cost for straps, which are priced at about $15USD.


Do you have any wrist shots of your Laco on nato?


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

heresiarh said:


> Do you have any wrist shots of your Laco on nato?


Not at the moment, will try to take a nice shot later at home though.


----------



## KrauserII (Nov 15, 2010)

heresiarh said:


> My first laco is in the mail, hopefully I should be getting it soon.


I'm also a soon-to-be-Laco owner! May I ask if Laco emailed you with tracking information?

I ask because their website shows my miyota b has shipped, but I haven't received tracking info or any email after confirmation of payment (and yes, I did check my spam folder). Sheesh, I feel like I'm 12 years old waiting for Christmas.


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

KrauserII said:


> I'm also a soon-to-be-Laco owner! May I ask if Laco emailed you with tracking information?
> 
> I ask because their website shows my miyota b has shipped, but I haven't received tracking info or any email after confirmation of payment (and yes, I did check my spam folder). Sheesh, I feel like I'm 12 years old waiting for Christmas.


I honestly feel the only reason i got my tracking number is because I pestered laco twice a day. However, I'm supposed to receive my watch within one day and I'm located in New York. That truly is impressive shipping time.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

KrauserII said:


> I'm also a soon-to-be-Laco owner! May I ask if Laco emailed you with tracking information?


I think I had to request it on my last order. Of course even then the courier's tracking system showed my watch waiting to leave Germany as my door bell rang and it was handed to me. Where are you located Krauser? The country it's being delivered to also has a bearing on the delivery process.



KrauserII said:


> Sheesh, I feel like I'm 12 years old waiting for Christmas.


Isn't that a great feeling? :-!


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are a couple of shots of my Laco Miyota 42mm Type A - with a NATO 20mm strap in ACU gray. Enjoy!


----------



## KrauserII (Nov 15, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Where are you located Krauser? The country it's being delivered to also has a bearing on the delivery process.


Thanks for the info on shipping. I'm located in the United States (Los Angeles) and just received a forwarded email with my fedex shipping info. The miyota is supposed to arrive on the 18th! Remarkably fast shipping, and man, am I excited.



Uwe W. said:


> Isn't that a great feeling? :-!


If only that great feeling didn't cost so much!


----------



## KrauserII (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems like ownership of super-sharp and fast camera lenses are prerequisites for membership in this forum!


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

Those photographs are stunning. I can't wait to post mine soon. I should be receiving the watch today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

norcalguy said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my Laco Miyota 42mm Type A - with a NATO 20mm strap in ACU gray. Enjoy!


Where have you been hiding? Great presentation in those photos, thanks for posting them. Clearly you're a fan of NATO straps; they do make an interesting contrast to the vintage appearance of a Laco B-Uhr.


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Where have you been hiding? Great presentation in those photos, thanks for posting them. Clearly you're a fan of NATO straps; they do make an interesting contrast to the vintage appearance of a Laco B-Uhr.


Long time reader, recent active forum member . Glad you guys like the pix.


----------



## messiah23 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mind if I ask what brand of Nato straps those happen to be? They look great.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The main difference I noticed were the hands and the very green tint from the lume on the numerals. It is very green. I prefer a white lume to contrast the black dial.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

So the Miyota Laco Pilot B watches now come with sapphire ? Cool.

I think Laco is my only realistic choice. Stowa is certainly cool, love the finishing and decoration on the movement, but the Miyota Laco is more in my price range, although I do like the crown on the ETA model Laco better. Which hands are more authentic to the original ? I like the fatter shape. Blued steel is a nice touch. I guess solid back is the most authentic. The miyota doesn't look bad but i think a Swiss ebauche is more appropriate. They sure don't make it easy at over twice the price. For the cost of an Eta Laco, you're in Stowa price territory.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Horologic said:


> So the Miyota Laco Pilot B watches now come with sapphire ? Cool.


Yeah , but they added €100 to the price



> I think Laco is my only realistic choice. Stowa is certainly cool, love the finishing and decoration on the movement, but the Miyota Laco is more in my price range, although I do like the crown on the ETA model Laco better.


The miyota models and the ETA models are poles apart in terms of everything including the case, on the ETA you finally get the classic thin characteristicly laco lugs.

I've got one mineral/miyota Laco and several ETA Laco's and whilst the miyota model is good, the ETA case is 

It's a different watch entirely imho ;-)


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm worried I might regret not saving for the ETA watch. So what's up with the lume. The Miyota definitely looks green while the ETA watches on the Laco site all appear white. But the specs say both use the same superluminova. Is the Miyota text actually printed in green instead of white ? I actually like the logo dial over sterile, but I like the Eta version crown, and case. I have found a few places that have the old mineral glass Miyota in stock. Lots to think about.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The Miyota is a great entry-level model, period. Most of us start off with the Miyota and then move up to the ETA later on, especially if you're interested in the history and authenticity of the watch. I wear both - and love both - but admittedly I'll wear the Miyota instead of the ETA in situations where things could get a little rough for a watch on my wrist.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

The Aachen on the Laco Store has an engraved rotor Laco watch. The same model from other sellers shows a plain rotor with a made in Japan text on the bridge.
https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watches/Aachen.html


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Horologic said:


> The Aachen on the Laco Store has an engraved rotor Laco watch. The same model from other sellers shows a plain rotor with a made in Japan text on the bridge.
> https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watches/Aachen.html


They did it as part of the sapphire facelift it had last year , although I have seen the equivalent of the Aachen/Augsburg at a well known (mostly online) retailer (Nauticalia) with a similar "Laco" rotor on a miyota movement - see Laco Pilots Watch With 2 Straps - A Watch That Can Be Used In Everyday Life and check the silly price (it's the original mineral version!)

My mineral Aachen has the standard miyota unaltered rotor


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow that is a lot, I figure the company website has a great price at about 250 Euro. I really like the decorated rotor, although I know the mvmt wasn't made in Germany. It just looks nice. 


For that money, it seems like the best choice. I didn't look at any other company's fliegers that weren't original Luftwaffe contractors. IWC is way out of my price range. So if I want one, it does seem like a good value.


I wish the miyota had the sandblasted finish. What's the consensus on the Pvd coated models ? Probably not durable ? I could spring for an eta auto model but would be eating bread and water for a while. Blue hand fever...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

bread and water's ok 

I say go for an ETA, but you must choose yourself 

If you go for the miyota and then decide on an ETA later down the line, you're gonna be spending more money than you're envisaging now.

So by going directly for an ETA now, I'm actually saving you money !!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The Miyota powered Laco flieger is one of the best deals in it's price range. The ETA powered Lacos are just great watches independent of the price range. You can compare it even with IWC Big Pilot and you will see it doesn't look out of the league.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

watchma said:


> If you go for the miyota and then decide on an ETA later down the line, you're gonna be spending more money than you're envisaging now.
> 
> So by going directly for an ETA now, I'm actually saving you money !!


This is how I am trying to justify the ETA. As much as I want an aachen, I would still want one with the original style of lugs and crown. What I really want is a hand winding Leipzig. I think that's the ultimate 42mm version.


----------

